# Hooters,Wayne nj 10/16



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

GTO meet up 7:00 pm till ?arty:


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

popcorn man said:


> GTO meet up 7:00 pm till ?arty:




Sounds like a plan man!!!!:cheers


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

yup its a plan okie !


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll be there. Laughs FTW.


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*A Good Time Was Had By All*

WITH CARS coming from as far as nanuet ny ,this was a most successfull outing ,hope more of you come to the next onearty:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

*Great Time!*

Nice eye candy(Hooter Girls), good food, and watching patrons stare at our cars. I STILL don't know who the driver of the TR 04 was.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

i had a great time hanging out with everyone,,,,,,,,,, until next time:seeya:


----------



## popcorn man (Oct 10, 2008)

*Next One Early Nov 2008*

WAtch for thread,nice pics night,all invited.arty:


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

popcorn man said:


> WAtch for thread,nice pics night,all invited.arty:


Thanx, Gene. Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

hell the way this economy is going,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, everyone run 4 cover


----------

